# Hat jemand erfahrung mit Enermax Liqmax II 240



## Hakash (7. Oktober 2015)

Guten Morgen , ich könnte die Wakü Enermax Liqmax II 240 für 50€ bekommen, hat da jemand mit Erfahrung.
Gekphlt sollte vorerst nur ein I5 4590, aber ich will ihm Neujhar auf Skylake umrüsten und dann nen I5 oder I7  als K Modell nehmen.


----------



## wooty1337 (7. Oktober 2015)

Bis auf bei Vollast etwas laute Lüfter ist das Teil in Ordnung. Von der Kühlleistung mit anderen 240mm AiOs zu vergleichen.


----------



## CroJoe (17. Oktober 2015)

Mich wunderts nur das die Relativ günstig ist..... aber ok


----------



## Narbennarr (18. Oktober 2015)

Naja sooo günstig ist die eigentlich gar nicht, die kaufen halt in massen bei irgendwelchen fertigern und kleben ihren Sticker drauf


----------

